# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  ¡Superamos los 4,000 fans en facebook!

## Bruno Cillóniz

_¡Superamos los 4,000 fans en facebook!_ 
Somos la comunidad agropecuaria virtual más importante del Perú. Más de 20,000 usuarios registrados y más de 4,000 fans en nuestra página de facebook. Regístrate de manera gratuita en www.agroforum.pe, o síguenos en Facebook /AgroForum  Banner Agroforum 4mil fans-01.jpgTemas similares: Sorteo en Facebook - ¡Participa y gana una tijera de raleo marca Poda Perfecta! ¡¡¡Superamos los 20,000 usuarios registrados!!! Nuevos temas en foros y blogs serán publicados en nuestras páginas de Facebook y Twitter

----------

